# help..... could someone review the orite 5mp digital camera?



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 26, 2005)

I want to buy a digital camera so have ne one of u used orite digital camera. How is it? If you could plz give details or alternative to orite then it would be helpful. If u could quote the price it would be gr8. Thanx.. budget not exceeding 10K.


----------



## puja399 (Aug 5, 2005)

Never heard of that brand. And I guess you don't consider money as dirt-cheap ! So don't spend 10k over unknown brand. Better buy known brands like Nikon, Fuji, Cannon or Sony. Even if u need to spend more.


----------

